# Advanced obedience classes



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I've avoided using pinch collars, haltis, etc on my guys so I can't recommend a brand. Remember each dog is different and what works for one won't necessarily work for another. I've been working with my young guy on paying more attention when heeling. We'll go to the dog park and work on heeling across the parking lot from where the dogs are playing. It really helps enforce good behavior with distractions around. We've gradually decreased the distance between us and the dogs. My goal is to have him heel and pay attention to me right on the other side of the fence, but we're not there yet. 

As far as learning the L and R finishes, whenever I'm struggling with a concept, I search for what I'm looking for on YouTube. There are tons of videos up there of people practicing or teaching various exercises and it's easier for me to visualize with the video vs. pictures. Search YouTube for "teaching finishes" and you'll get a bunch of results.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks...I didn't think to look for videos. I will search YouTube.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My pinch collar is a herm sprenger - they're on of the best brands for horse bits so I thought it'd be a good brand for pinch collars too. Make sure you check all the prongs carefully; they should all be blunt.

hotel4dogs gave me great advice for teaching finish command to the left, when they "swing" around. I think it's in a thread in this forum - really descriptive and clear so Ranger and I had an easy time learning it (like 2 training sessions!)

For the finish where they go behind you to get in heel position, I started facing Ranger with his leash in my left hand and a treat in my right. Then I gave him the command, and turned to MY right while he followed. Once I was back facing the original direction and he was sitting at my left, I rewarded. I did this for a few days, then instead of turning, I took one big step backwards (still with him in front facing me), passed the cookie behind my back while he followed, took another step forwards and then he'd sit and i'd reward. Does that make sense? Eventually, I stopped taking the step back then I cut out passing the cookie behind my back.

For the "front", I did the opposite of the swing command training - sorry, I can't search very well. Maybe hotel4dogs can re-iterate!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

If you follow this...you get a really nice left finish (and left pivots and left turns and heeling in general)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsvNvK8T1z8

I used a variation of that...but it's the best video I could find.

It sounds like you're doing a good job of monitoring your own skill. It may be wise to hold off on the prong for a while.... they can cause some problems, and more likely so with people who are less skilled. 

Have you gone through the exact steps you used to teach heel in class, but using those steps at home? Remember...if your dog is having trouble....go to an easier step for a little while and progress more slowly.

There is a difference between heeling and walking nicely on a leash.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I use pinch collars - small size prongs. I get the kind with the quick release because I don't like trying to unlink the prongs.

For finishes:
Left finish - Put a treat in your left hand. Step back with your left food while bringing your left hand back. Let the dog follow the treat. Once the treat (and dog) are past your back, bring it back up to your side. When dog is in proper heel position give them the treat.

Right finish - treat in each hand. Step back with your right foot as you bring treat in right hand around your back (dog following treat). When your right hand gets to the middle of your back, raise it up to your upper back (a treat will still be in that hand). As you are raising your right hand bring your left hand with the other treat behind your back right in front of your dog's nose and have him finish following that treat up into heel position. The treat in the right hand is never given to the dog, it is just the lure to get the dog to go behind the back.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone...Jodie, I printed out your finish directions. Also saved a few video's. The good think about practicing the finish is I can even do in my living room and work on it lots during the week.


----------

